# more recent bromoils



## terri (Jun 26, 2005)

I know; I'm a one-trick pony these days. Both these images are from HIE negatives which, I am learning, make tough bromoil assignments. They actually turned out pretty nicely, although I don't think they've scanned very well here.  bah!

Standard inking, by brush only, on this one. In the past, I have also done an image transfer with this image, in case it seems familiar to anyone who might remember. :razz: 

"Florida trees"










I used the roller inking technique on this one, as the negative is a bit dense and I wanted to get sharper photographic detail in the lower part of the image, where the reflection in the water is. Since it's an HIE negative, the water turned black, which sort of enhances the ghostly effect, I think. I used a small brush to ink up some of the distant tree trunks, for a more painterly effect on top. 

"Cypress knees"







Any opinions or comments welcomed, as always.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## ferny (Jun 26, 2005)

So so good. But what's a HIE neg? I've heard the term before but never known.

How comes they have a sort of frame around them? It really notices in the first. They look good. I assume it has something to do with the process.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 26, 2005)

Those are both incredible.  I want to be like you when I grow up. 

I'm an infrared junkie, albeit digital, but as you know, I have darkroom in the works.  I would love to be doing this kind of thing in the next year.

Great stuff Terri


----------



## terri (Jun 26, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> So so good. But what's a HIE neg? I've heard the term before but never known.
> 
> How comes they have a sort of frame around them? It really notices in the first. They look good. I assume it has something to do with the process.


 I used Kodak HIE infrared film when I shot the original images. Since I've been casting about looking for negatives to turn into bromoil prints, I've come to appreciate the fact that I have many more HIE negatives than, say, Tmax 400 (which is better for the process, really).  

All bromoils begin as darkroom prints. The "frame" effect you are seeing is just the natural light falloff from the negative carrier I use; I shoot full frame on my enlarger. It also points to the fact that I am a lazy bromoilist and didn't tape over that darkened area after I bleached the print out, so I ended up bringing it back to life when I inked the print. :mrgreen: 

I think the effect looks better on a "real" B&W print than it does on a bromoil - do you remember this image below, perchance? I _really_ exaggerated the effect when I made this print.  Someone once asked me how I did that in PS.


----------



## terri (Jun 26, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Those are both incredible. I want to be like you when I grow up.
> 
> I'm an infrared junkie, albeit digital, but as you know, I have darkroom in the works. I would love to be doing this kind of thing in the next year.
> 
> Great stuff Terri


 Thanks so much, Matt!  You're such an excellent digital shooter, I know you're going to be a madman in the darkroom. You like to understand technical processes and employ exact standards; that's how I know you'll end up loving making your own prints. It's right up your alley. :thumbup: 

:can't wait to see what Matt does if he ever tries HIE: :sillysmi:


----------



## ferny (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Nope, I don't recognise that shot. Never seen it. Don't forget, I've not been around here long. Still, excellent shot! A boring subject made great as only the best can do.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice work! I especially like the first one.:thumbsup: But, dammit Terri... You're gonna have to quit posting this stuff for a while cause I'm starting to get addicted.


----------



## terri (Jun 26, 2005)

> A boring subject made great as only the best can do.


 A boring subject! But....but....it's the World's Largest Sock Outlet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who could pass up a sign like that? Actually, this image may also have scanned a little dark; I don't see the sign as well onscreen, which is really the punchline of the entire shot, for me. :mrgreen: 

Tammy, just quit looking!


----------

